# Updating GFX Card



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

Afternoon,

Couple of questions .. 

1) How do I know/check if my GFX card needs updating
2) Where's the appropriate place to download the update (I assume the brands website?)

I only ask since I have a '27 inch late 2013 iMac, and I've never actually updated the GFX card software before .. The GFX card is a NVIDIA GeForce GTX 775M with 2GB video memory .. I appreciate the 'don't fix what isn't broken' approach, but I've had the odd bug over the past few months which hints an update may be needed - bugs of which I've flagged up here, and been concluded as not hardware nor anything serious .. Sure I had a pop-up from a program the other week too stating the graphics card needs updating - can't remember which program though .. 

Thanks!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

the nVidia application probably sent you an update notice. 
You can manually download the update here: NVIDIA DRIVERS Quadro & GeForce Mac OS X Driver Release 346.03.02


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

MacOS video driver updates are part of the OS updates. As long as you keep the OS up to date, then the video driver will be up to date. Unless you are facing some video issue, it's actually best not to install drivers from the chip makers on your Mac when running MacOS.


----------

